# Short girl and muscle legs



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

I noticed that many girls in low stature there is a predominant development of the legs, as you can overcome this problem by making them leaner?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

:confused1:


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

sorry for bad english  , i notice that in girls of lower stature, there is a development of the legs too strong comparison with the upper body, how can I make the legs of these girls less "stubby"?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

train the opposing muscle.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

little women with them squatter legs isnt a 'problem' that needs 'fixing'


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm 5ft 2 and I've never trained my legs in my life.

The guy has a point - It can be an issue.

It's sometimes recommended with this body shape not to train them at all. Basic cardio keeps them firm.

Works in my case and several other girls I know of.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

gaz90 said:


> little women with them squatter legs isnt a 'problem' that needs 'fixing'


X2 :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

gaz90 said:


> little women with them squatter legs isnt a 'problem' that needs 'fixing'


It is if she wants to compete and needs symmetry and balance


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> X2 :thumbup1:


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

It's the calves that's the problem, surely?


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm 5ft 2 and I've never trained my legs in my life.
> 
> The guy has a point - It can be an issue.
> 
> ...





Zara-Leoni said:


> It is if she wants to compete and needs symmetry and balance


exactly, if you search for symmetry in the body, an excessive development of the legs, especially the thigh may affect the outcome

thanks for the advice, I appreciate



Kiwi As said:


> It's the calves that's the problem, surely?


thighs and ass in this case


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> exactly, if you search for symmetry in the body, an excessive development of the legs, especially the thigh may affect the outcome
> 
> thanks for the advice, I appreciate
> 
> thighs and ass in this case


pics would help


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

I do not at the moment


----------

